# dog will not drop ball



## KAREPIE (Oct 29, 2006)

my dog will not drop the ball after retrieving. She seems to want a head start.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Mine won't willingly give up his booty without a "drop it" command. Have you taught yours that? How old is she? By the way, welcome


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

We've gotten better results teaching Samson the "drop it" command by using two balls. He brings one back, and we tell him to drop it, and because I have a second ball, ready to throw, he'll drop the first.

Sometimes, if one ball is a lot newer than the other, he might be a little slower with dropping the new ball......he seems to know that one is better than the other. But, he loves chasing them so much that he will eventually.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> We've gotten better results teaching Samson the "drop it" command by using two balls. He brings one back, and we tell him to drop it, and because I have a second ball, ready to throw, he'll drop the first.
> Sometimes, if one ball is a lot newer than the other, he might be a little slower with dropping the new ball......he seems to know that one is better than the other. But, he loves chasing them so much that he will eventually.


That's a really great idea. My cousin has had trouble with the "drop it" command... this seems like a great method.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> That's a really great idea. My cousin has had trouble with the "drop it" command... this seems like a great method.


We can go for days with a new tube of tennis balls. But the thing we learned quick was that we have to use all three balls. He always knows if one of the balls is new..... He loves those clean, shiny-yellow new ones....


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Not subtle but works*

I used the drop command and used my index finger to push on the soft part of the palatte on the roof of my dogs mouth. Worked like a charm. Except for one Thanksgiving when she took a stick of butter off the low table and swallowed it in one glup after I said drop.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Rastadog said:


> Except for one Thanksgiving when she took a stick of butter off the low table and swallowed it in one glup after I said drop.


I can see why the motivation might not quite be there to drop a cube of butter.....


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

Sandy, my previous golden, wouldn't drop, period. Didn't matter how many balls I offered, what I said, she refused to give up her 'prize'. 

Bailey, on the other hand, will 'hand' me the ball, but not to the drop command. For some reason, she happily gives it to me if I politely say "May I have it, please?" She's a hoot... requiring manners. But it has taught family members and guests to be polite when speaking to the dogs.


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Rick's advice & suggestion about a second tennis ball worked for me with Sandy and now with Nugget. I have a five gal. bucket of tennis balls that I use when its exercise time. That'll learn'em real fast, I get her attention fast as I'm holding the next t-ball that is meant to go airborn out of my homemade slingshot (surgical tubing and rubber end of a plunger).
It's also GREAT at firing snow balls clear across my cove at the bread & cracker eating ducks! If the s-ball is more like ice and the wind carries the 
ball off course a little and connects with a metal boat dock roof.... L-O-U-D!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

kra said:


> I have a five gal. bucket of tennis balls that I use when its exercise time.


Do they know the difference between newer and older balls? That would be my only problem with a five gallon bucket....


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

*I replace them often & remove all the ballls from the big picture!*



RickGibbs said:


> Do they know the difference between newer and older balls? That would be my only problem with a five gallon bucket....


We have a number of tennis courts here, the T-instructors/Pro's save me the tennis balls that have lost good bounce. And our club buys tennis balls in huge bulk.
So I can replace them often at no cost to me at all. Sandy knew that if and when I moved or picked her ball bucket it was "fun" time! Sandy was quick to learn that I never shot a ball until she dropped the past ball.
It took a long time to teach her to put the ball in my hand, because she knew
I had a bucket full of 'em. I finally would set the bucket behind and held my hand out and gave her the command: "GIVE ME" In time, she got it. But it took time. But like you pointed out, I had to take the bucket out of the field of vision of Sandy.


----------



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

For the last month or so Amber has started picking up one of her favorite toy: Before coming out of her crate or/and after a nap in the hall. 

She wouldn't drop it. She would go around (even pee) with it in her mouth... After that she would come and sit in front of us to be cuddled and for us to say hello. 

Not sure what that means. She look so silly sometimes specially if she decides to go for a blanket instead of a small toy. It's kind of a ritual now and we are used to it.

We have been trying the "drop it" command but not very successfully. We have tried to pull it out but not a chance. She turns her head left and right and plays a game with us but she will not give or drop it.

We will try your trick Rick and see how it goes (luckily grandma just bought my daughter half a dozen tennis balls).


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I used hot dogs to negotiate a trade at first, then worked down to milkbones, now its just a piece of kibble. Its easier to carry around a handful of kibble in my pocket then a handful of hot dogs.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Thank goodness you can get balls cheap I will have to stock up on some just incase Katie doesnt like to drop them lol.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

actually hold and drop are the first step in a trained retrieve... start with somthing that they dont want to hold much and work on hold and drop..


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

greg bell said:


> actually hold and drop are the first step in a trained retrieve... start with somthing that they dont want to hold much and work on hold and drop..


Hi Greg,
Can you give us an idea of what we can use to start the hold/drop process? So far, I haven't noticed anything that Brinkley would NOT want to hold! Thanks.


----------

